# المسيح يسوع هو الله العظيم فى الرسالة الى تيطس



## divine logos (28 يونيو 2014)

*المسيح يسوع هو الله العظيم*​ *فى الرسالة الى تيطس*​ ​ ​ *نقرا فى الاصحاح الثانى من رسالة بولس الرسول الى تيطس " منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح [1]*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​*
*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *​ *لكن باستعارض النص اليونانى نجد الاتى*​ *προσδεχόμενοι τὴν μακαρίαν ἐλπίδα καὶ ἐπιφάνειαν τῆς δόξης τοῦ μεγάλου θεοῦ καὶ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν ✕Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ[2] *​ ​ * ان اداة التعريف هنا واحدة قبل كلمة الله فنحويا فى اليونانى تعنى ان كل من الله والمخلص كلاهما يصفان نفس الشخص " يسوع المسيح " *
*يقول جاميسون ان اداة التعريف اليونانية هنا واحدة لكل من الله والمخلص يبين ان كلاهما بيعزى لنفس الشخص*
*There is but one Greek article to “God” and “Saviour,” which shows that both are predicated of one and the same Being[3] *​ *ويكمل ويقول فى السياق لا يوجد اى اشارة للاب ولكن للمسيح وحده ولا يوجد اى مناسبة لذكر الاب *
*وايضا تعبير الله العظيم اعطى للمسيح حسب السياق الذى يشير الى مجد ظهوره كالله الحقيقى *
*(3) in the context (Tit 2:14) there is no reference to the Father, but to Christ alone; and here there is no occasion for reference to the Father in the exigencies of the context. Also (4) the expression “great God,” as applied to Christ, is in accordance with the context, which refers to the glory of His appearing; just as “the true God” is predicated of Christ[4] *​ *وفى تعليقات نيو كينج جيمس يقول انها واحدة من اقوى العبارات لالوهية المسيح فى العهد الجديد*
*great God and Savior Jesus Christ: This is one of the strongest statements of the deity of Christ in the NT.[5] *​ *ويقول اف اف بروس ان العبارة بتحمل شهادة مثيرة لالوهية المسيح وجود اداة تعريف واحدة تملك تاثير ربط اللقبين مع بعض*
*bears attractive testimony to the deity of Christ. The presence of only one definite article has the effect of binding together the two titles. [6] *​ *وفى التحليل النحوى للعهد الجديد اليونانى لزيرويك يقول ان اداة التعريف الواحدة تفسر كل العبارة للمسيح*
*τοῦ…θεοῦ καὶ σωτῆρος…ριστοῦ: the one ﻿art.﻿ favours interpreting the whole phrase of Christ[7] *​ *ويقول دانيال ارشيا ان فى ضوء كل هذة الله فى هذا العدد من الافضل ان تفهم كاسم مع المخلص لوصف طبيعة يسوع المسيح *
*والترجمة البديلة لهذا العدد هى *
*نحن ننتظر اليوم الرائع جينما الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يرجع بالمجد*
*In view of all this, God in this verse is better understood as a noun that, together with Savior, describes the nature of Jesus Christ.*​ *An alternative translation model for this verse is: *​ *We [inclusive] wait expectantly for the wonderful Day when our [inclusive] God and Savior Jesus Christ returns gloriously.*​ *[8] *​ *ويقول جيمى سوجارت يوجد اداة تعريف واحدة لكل من الله والمخلص تبين ان كلا اللقبين يعوز لنفس الشخص*
*There is but one Greek article to “God” and “Saviour” which shows that both titles are predicated of one and the same Person. [9] *​ *وفى تعليقات نسخة الحياة الجديدة انها واحدة من الاماكن القليلة فى العهد الجديد الذى دعى فيها يسوع المسيح " الله " صراحا*
*great God and Savior: This is one of the few places in the NT where Jesus Christ is called “God” outright[10] *​ ​ *من واقع التركيب اللغوى للجملة فى اليونانى كلا اللقبين " الله العظيم " و " المخلص " اعطوا كالقاب لنفس الشخص " يسوع المسيح "*
​ *يسوع المسيح*​ * هو*​ * الله العظيم*​ *
* *[1]Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. 1865; 2003 (Tit 2:13). Logos Research Systems, Inc.*​ 
*[2]Nestle, E., Nestle, E., Aland, K., Aland, B., & Universität Münster. Institut für Neutestamentliche Textforschung. (1993, c1979). Novum Testamentum Graece. At head of title: Nestle-Aland. (27. Aufl., rev.) (558). Stuttgart: Deutsche Bibelstiftung.*​ 
*[3]Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R., Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). A commentary, critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments. On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary. (Tit 2:13). Oak Harbor, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*​ 
*[4]Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R., Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). A commentary, critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments. On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary. (Tit 2:13). Oak Harbor, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*​ 
*[5]The NKJV Study Bible. 2007 (Tit 2:12-13). Nashville, TN: Thomas Nelson.*​ 
*[6]Bruce, F. F. (1979). New International Bible commentary. "Formerly titled New international Bible commentary and The international Bible commentary"--T.p. verso. (1495). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan Publishing House.*​ 
*art. (definate) article*​ 
*[7]Zerwick, M., & Grosvenor, M. (1974). A grammatical analysis of the Greek New Testament. Originally published under title: Analysis philologica Novi Testamenti Graeci; translated, revised and adapted by Mary Grosvenor in collaboration with the author. (649). Rome: Biblical Institute Press.*​ 
*[8]Arichea, D. C., & Hatton, H. (1995). A handbook on Paul's letters to Timothy and to Titus. UBS handbook series; Helps for translators (293). New York: United Bible Societies.*​ 
*[9]Swaggart, J. (2001). Jimmy Swaggart Bible Commentary: I & II Timothy, Titus & Philemon (600). Baton Rouge, LA: World Evangelism Press.*​ 
*[10]New Living Translation Study Bible. 2008 (Tit 2:13). Carol Stream, IL: Tyndale House Publishers, Inc.*​


----------



## divine logos (28 يونيو 2014)

*مواضيع ذات صلة :-

*
* يسوع المسيح هو الله والمخلص

* * الرب " كريوس " يسوع مكافئة ليهوه فى العهد القديم من خلال كتابات العهد الجديد *

*يوحنا 18:1 وتفسير الاله الوحيد  *

*مناقشة لاهوت بولس .... فى المسيح حل كل ملء طبيعة الله  *

* رسول يهوه هو نفسه يهوه  ....... مناقشة سفر الخروج 23  *

* 	 دراسة تحليلة للعدد الوارد فى رسالة العبرانين 10:1 ... موجه لشهود يهوه  *


----------



## بوحة الصبااح (5 يوليو 2014)

موضوعك جميل استاذ ديفاين وعجبني كتير
لكن سؤال صغير معلش
حضرتك كتبت :
"ويكمل ويقول فى السياق لا يوجد اى اشارة للاب ولكن للمسيح وحده ولا يوجد اى مناسبة لذكر الاب وايضا تعبير الله العظيم اعطى للمسيح حسب السياق الذى يشير الى مجد ظهوره كالله الحقيقى "
يعني السياق هو اللي حدد وﻻ يمكن معرفة أن المسيح هو الله العظيم من خﻻل النص نحويا فقط .. بمعنى أنه لوﻻ السياق ما عرفنا ذلك وﻻ يمكن اﻻعتماد على النحو فقط؟
وشكرا ليك مقدما


----------



## divine logos (5 يوليو 2014)

*وجود اداة تعريف واحدة قبل اللقبين بيقول ان كلاهما بيوصفوا نفس الشخصية الكلام اللى انت اشرت لى من المقال هو لجاميسون وقبل الكلام دا قال الاتى
 اداة التعريف اليونانية هنا واحدة لكل من الله والمخلص يبين ان كلاهما بيعزى لنفس الشخص
**There is but one Greek article to “God” and “Saviour,” which shows that both are predicated of one and the same Being

**الموضوع مش محتاج كل من السياق والنحو
الموضوع ان نحويا كلا اللقبين ينطبقوا على نفس الشخص
وحسب السياق مفيش ذكر للاب فكلاهما  بينطبقوا على المسيح

يعنى نحويا وحسب السياق دى القاب المسيح 
*​


----------



## بوحة الصبااح (6 يوليو 2014)

divine logos قال:


> *وجود اداة تعريف واحدة قبل اللقبين بيقول ان كلاهما بيوصفوا نفس الشخصية الكلام اللى انت اشرت لى من المقال هو لجاميسون وقبل الكلام دا قال الاتى
> اداة التعريف اليونانية هنا واحدة لكل من الله والمخلص يبين ان كلاهما بيعزى لنفس الشخص
> **There is but one Greek article to “God” and “Saviour,” which shows that both are predicated of one and the same Being
> 
> ...


شكرا استاذ ديفاين لردك الرائع
معلش عندي إشكالية أخرى ياريت حضرتك توضحها لي
النص باليوناني 
προσδεχόμενοι τὴν μακαρίαν ἐλπίδα καὶ ἐπιφάνειαν τῆς δόξης τοῦ μεγάλου Θεοῦ καὶ Σωτῆρος ἡμῶν Χριστοῦ Ἰησοῦ,
هنا هتلاقي أن فيه أداة تعريف واحدة قبل "الرجاء المبارك" و " ظهور مجد"
وهنا تعبر عن اثنين مش شيء واحد مع انها نفس القاعدة .
السؤال هنا ، ليه مع أنهم حاجتين استخدم أداة تعريف واحدة ؟


----------



## divine logos (6 يوليو 2014)

*استاذ
**






**فى نفس الكتاب اللى انا اقتبست منه ألا وهو 

Arichea, D. C., & Hatton, H. (1995). A handbook on Paul's letters to Timothy and to Titus. UBS handbook series; Helps for translators (293). New York: United Bible Societies

اللى هو مش عندك اصلا بيجاوب على هذا السؤال وبيقول

الرجاء المبارك والظهور غالبا بيوصفوا فكرة واحدة بمصطلحين " شرح معنى hendiadys "بكون الظهور من محتوى الرجاء
 “The blessed hope and the manifestation” is most probably a hendiadys, with “manifestation” being the content of the “hopehttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Arichea, D. C., & Hatton, H. (1995). A handbook on Paul's letters to Timothy and to Titus. UBS handbook series; Helps for translators (293). New York: United Bible Societies.


بمعنى ان كل من الرجاء hope والظهور manifestation  بيمثلوا فكرة واحدة بكلمتين مختلفين مربوطين بحرف عطف  hendiadys


ثانيا
كلمة مجد  δόξης يمكن ان تفهم بمعنى انها وصف لكلمة ظهور فتفهم الجملة كالاتى

ننتظر اليوم المبارك الذى نأمل فيه الظهور الممجد لله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
نسخة TEV اعاد هيكل النص بطريقة صحيحة ك " اليوم المبارك الذى نأمل ل " لذلك ما نحن ننتظره بايمان هو ظهور مجد الله العظيم والمخلص يسوع المسيح
ومن الممكن ان تأخذ كلمة مجد كاسم لو صف الظهور " ظهور ممجد "

 which TEV has correctly restructured as “the blessed day we hope for.” Therefore what we are waiting for with confidence is the appearing of the glory of our great God and Savior Jesus Christ. It is possible to take glory as a noun describing appearing 
**

يعنى النص نفسه بيتكلم عن شئ واحد  اننا ننتظر اليوم الذى فيه نأمل الظهور الممجد لله والمخلص يسوع المسيح 
*





*

شرفتنا يا استاذ بوحة


العماد امتى انشاء الله ؟
*​


----------



## divine logos (6 يوليو 2014)

*معلش اضافة صغيرة 

انا قولت فى المشاركة السابقة




 فتفهم الجملة كالاتى

ننتظر اليوم المبارك الذى نأمل فيه الظهور الممجد لله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

ممكن شخص اكثر ذكاء من بوحة يقولى بس النص فيه حرف عطف كاى بين الرجاء المبارك وظهور المجد وانت فى ترجمتك محطتش حرف العطف
**اليوم المبارك الذى نأمل فيه الظهور الممجد*​*
الحاج مونس قال ايه 
قال ان كلمة " الرجاء " لا تشير للتوقع زى ما ترجمت " ننتظر الرجاء " لكن بالاكثر تشير لما نأمل له بمعنى " نرجو ظهور "  ولذلك الجملة اكمل ب " حرف العطف كاى 
" الذى يمكن ان يكون epexegetical " بمعنى انه اضاف كلمة لتوضيح المعنى " بتعريف مضمون الرجاء بانه ظهور يسوع فى مجيئه الثانى
 ἐλπίδα, “hope,” refers not to the expectation so much as to what is hoped for, and the verse continues (καί, “and,” can be epexegetical) by defining the content of the hope as the appearing of Jesus at his second coming.  * *Mounce, W. D. (2002). Vol. 46: Word Biblical Commentary  : Pastoral Epistles. Word Biblical Commentary (425). Dallas: Word, Incorporated


الراجل دا قال ان كلمة كاى " حرف العطف " اللى ذكر كان بهدف epexegetical بمعنى انه  وضح الرجاء الذى نأمل اليه بانه ظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح  فيكون الظهور هو توضيح لمضمون الرجاء الذى ننتظره*


----------



## بوحة الصبااح (7 يوليو 2014)

> ممكن شخص اكثر ذكاء من بوحة



يابني أنت مش هتتعلم الأدب .. يعني غيرت إسمك ومش نافع .. عمال أكلمك بأدب  وذوق ومش نافع .. صحيح ديل أبو سطل عمره ما يتعدل ولو علقوا فيه قالب.. ما  علينا



> ايه تحب اقولك انت مين وايه اكونتك التانى هنا فى المنتدى  ولا اسيبك شوية تلعب معانا ؟



أنا سيدك وتاج رأسك أبو محمد السلفي مراقب عام منتدى البشارة



> ممكن شخص اكثر ذكاء من بوحة يقولى بس النص فيه حرف عطف كاى بين الرجاء المبارك وظهور المجد وانت فى ترجمتك محطتش حرف العطف



شوف أنا هفرج الناس عليك وأعرفهم إنك بصمجي ولا بتفهم حاجة
بقى أنا ياجويهل لم أضع حرف العطف .. جايبينك من أنهي داهية أنت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



هحطلك النص مرة تانية وألونلك حرف العطف كاي عشان الناس تضحك شوية
 προσδεχόμενοι τὴν μακαρίαν ἐλπίδα καὶ ἐπιφάνειαν τῆς δόξης τοῦ μεγάλου Θεοῦ καὶ Σωτῆρος ἡμῶν Χριστοῦ Ἰησοῦ,
وادي كمان خطين.. واحد تحت الرجاء المبارك وواحد تحت ظهور المجد ..  خلي الناس تنبسَط. هههههههه
مش عارف تقرأ يوناني وهتناقشني كمان 
المهم شوف ياعم الحج
أنا مش هتكلم عن اختلاف العلماء حول هل النص يتكلم عن شخص واحد اللي هو  المسيح أو بيتكلم عن شخصين اللي هما الآب والمسيح .. ولا كمان هعلق على حتة  إن الرجاء والظهور فكرة واحدة .. شفت كرم المسلمين
شوف أنا هرميلك نص وهخليك تخبط أخماس في أسداس
شوف كده النص ده ياعم فلنتينو
إفتح إنجيل لوقا "مجهول الكاتب" إصحاح 14 عدد 23 : (فَقَالَ السَّيِّدُ لِلْعَبْدِ: اخْرُجْ إِلَى الطُّرُقِ وَالسِّيَاجَاتِ)
النص باليوناني 
  καὶ εἶπεν ὁ κύριος πρὸς τὸν δοῦλον Ἔξελθε εἰς τὰς ὁδοὺς καὶ φραγμοὺς
يلا ياعم فلنينو ورينا شطارتك وطبق القاعدة اللي فوق ع النص ده .. وضحكنا شوية .. ومظبطلك النص أهو عشان أنت بصمجي
بس ياريت بقى نكمل للآخر ومحدش يطردني .. كله متصور ومتظبط .. 
أنت اللي خلتني ألجأ للعنف
وصبح صبح ياعم فلنتينو


----------



## بوحة الصبااح (7 يوليو 2014)

> *العماد امتى انشاء الله ؟*



على فكرة الصحيح تكتب إن شاء الله
يعني جاهل يوناني نقول ماشي .. إنما عربي كمان 
يلا معلش أفلنتينو أصل أنت وحيد


----------



## تيمو (7 يوليو 2014)

بوحة الصبااح قال:


> على فكرة الصحيح تكتب إن شاء الله
> يعني جاهل يوناني نقول ماشي .. إنما عربي كمان
> يلا معلش أفلنتينو أصل أنت وحيد



يالي بسمع بحكي إنو إنتو الجوز دارسين يوناني !! وحتى لو فرضنا ، على فرض يعني ، إنك دارس يوناني وهو دارس يوناني ، يبقى للغات خصوصية .. اللغات تتطوّر وبما في ذلك لغتك العربية ، عادي يعني بعد عشر سنين تلاقي كلمة (إنشا الله) تُكتب بهذه الطريقة. وعندها ستجلس إنتَ وزميلك (تتناقروا) على توافه الأمور. وهذا ما حصل للغة اليونانية والعبرية والعربية والآرامية والإنجليزية ... كل لغة سيطالها التغيير والتطوير ، بما في ذلك النحو والصرف ... سؤال: هل تعرف أن كل العلوم في أدب اللغة العربية لم يكن موجود؟ (هذا سؤال لك لتفكّر به، وتشغّل مخّك قليلاً)

بغض النظر محاولاتك لتفسير أمر ما بناءً على المقارنة، شخصياً وكون جدّي السابع من طرف أبوي أصوله يونانية وجدي من طرف خالة ستي الحادية عشر برضو أصوله يونانية ، رجعت لواحدة للمواقع المنتشرة لقراءة الإنجيل بالتوازي مع اللغات ... وهذ ما وجدته ، وأظنه يحسم نقاشك الذي لن يصل لنتيجة لأنك تتعمّد الشخصنة ليتم طردك لتسجّل بطولات وهمية في عوالم إفتراضية وتشعر بالرضا عن نفسك وتصلّي ركعتي شكر على أنك هزمت المشركين في عقر دارهم  (بمزح مش تاخد على خاطرك .. وخود هلوردة :flowers: ) وثواني أريد أن أبتسم طالما كل شيء متصوّر 

  4327 [e]
13   prosdechomenoi
13   προσδεχόμενοι
13   awaiting
13   V-PPM/P-NMP
3588 [e]
tēn
τὴν
the
Art-AFS
3107 [e]
makarian
μακαρίαν
blessed
Adj-AFS
1680 [e]
elpida
ἐλπίδα  ,
hope
N-AFS
2532 [e]
kai
καὶ
and
Conj
2015 [e]
epiphaneian
ἐπιφάνειαν
[the] appearing
N-AFS
3588 [e]
tēs
τῆς
of the
Art-GFS
1391 [e]
doxēs
δόξης
glory
N-GFS
3588 [e]
tou
τοῦ
of the
Art-GMS
3173 [e]
megalou
μεγάλου
great
Adj-GMS
2316 [e]
Theou
Θεοῦ
God
N-GMS
2532 [e]
kai
καὶ
and
Conj
4990 [e]
Sōtēros
Σωτῆρος
Savior
N-GMS
1473 [e]
hēmōn
ἡμῶν  ,
of us
PPro-G1P
5547 [e]
Christou
Χριστοῦ ⇔
Christ
N-GMS
2424 [e]
Iēsou
Ἰησοῦ  ;
Jesus
N-GMS


----------



## divine logos (7 يوليو 2014)

*انا موجود ايها السلفى ادخل وسجل اسمك يلا ومتقفش زى الفار برا على باب المنتدى

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 1 والزوار 2)
*


----------



## divine logos (7 يوليو 2014)

*هقولكم السيناريو اللى حصل اللى بيبن ان المسلم هو انسان غبى بالفطرة ومهما حاول يمثل الذكاء بيرجع سريعا لفطرته الغبية

من اول لحظة وانا عارف ان صديقنا الغبى بوحة الصباح هو نفسه صاحب موضوع انا والاب واحد اللى اتفحت فيه لانه نفس طريقة الكتابة مغيرهاش ولان فى يوم من الايام تدنس بروفايلى بالحدث معه ورأيته اصبت بالخضة والاشمئزاز لانى اكتشفت ان فى منظره واحد كدا عامل زى داعش ومحمد وابو بكر وعمر وعثمان الناس المنتمين لهذة الديانة الارهابية جلابية قصيرة ودقن منتنة وملاية لف فوق راسهم

المهم ان صديقنا الارهابى انا مسببله مرض نفسى حاد مش هو وبس هو وكل امته الموضوع بالنسبالهم مش اى حاجة غير انه عايز يطلعوا غلطة ولو صغيرة ولانى بتكلم بالعلم بس هما مش عارفين لانى اى كلمة بقولها بروح كاتب تحتها مصدر الكلام 


هو ميهموش بولس اطلق على المسيح لقب الله او لا لان اصلا السلفى بيمشى على نهج من سبقوه بالقول بان بولس كافر حرف دين المسيح كما قال الابيونين المصدر الرئيسى لتعاليم محمد عن المسيح

لكن هو يهمه انه يرد على هذه الشخصية اللى مبسبباله هيجان حاد  

المهم دخل قرا الموضوع ولاقى كل كلمة كتبتها مقتبس ما يثبته 

فحب يمثل يقولى يعنى السياق هو اللى بيحدد ان النص ينطبق على المسيح فاثبتله جهله ان سياقيا ونحويا بينطبقوا ودا من نفس المصدر اللى انت اشرت ليه فى موضوعى 

ومعلقش ب ولا حرف 

المهم قال بس فى نفس النفس فى حرف عطف واحد قدام شيئين مختلفين ودا يناقض كلامك 

تم فحته واثبات جهله


ونحب ان نسال صديقنا الارهابى 

*


> *استاذ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


*


> *معلش اضافة صغيرة
> 
> انا قولت فى المشاركة السابقة
> 
> ...


*


انت عارف انت مش عارف ترد ليه لان اصلا الكتب دى مش عندى ؟؟

فدعونا نساله اين الاجابة عليها ؟
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يوليو 2014)

*يبقى السؤال الاساسي، هو مدى استيعاب الشخص المسلم للكتاب بروح الايمان المسيحي، لكن بنفس المنطق الاسلامي نقول لقد "ختم" الرب على قلوبهم لكي لا يبصروا الحق:*


*بالعودة الى قاعدة The Granville Sharp Rule and Plural Substantives الخاصة بالجمع والنعوت يقول في نص أنجيلي اخر ينطبق ليس فقط على الاية الخاصة بظهور "مجد الله العظيم" لكن سنرى كيف يتم تحليل الاية نحوياً وكيفية الربط بينها وبين الايات الاخرى.*

*في أفسس اصحاح 4 الاية 11:*

και αυτος εδωκεν τους μεν αποστολους τους δε προφητας τους δε ευαγγελιστας τους δε ποιμενας και διδασκαλους

"*وهو أعطى البعض أن يكونوا رسلًا والبعض أنبياء والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاة ومعلمين"*

*يقول Garnville في قاعدته:*

*In Eph 4:11, God gave the church "pastors and teachers". The first noun "pastors" has the article, and the second "teachers" doesn't, so "teachers" is a further description of "pastors", not a separate category of individuals. This Greek construction means "pastors who are teachers", or "pastor - teachers". There is the gift of "teacher", in 1 Cor. 12:28, but, all of God's true "pastors" must be also "teachers", meaning that they also have the gift of communication. The man who considers himself a "pastor only", and LEADS the sheep all over the countryside, but doesn't FEED them, violates some twenty-two New Testament passages that exhort the man of God to teach the **Word*​ 
*يقول في تحليله للنص اليوناني "نحوياً" ان المقصود من ان البعض رعاة ومعلمين ليس للفصل بينهم، بل هم واحد! والمعنى يشمل الرعاة المعلمين كونهم شيء واحد، ففي كورنثس اصحاح 12 اية 28 يذكر ان هناك موهبة التعليم، لكن جميع رعاة الله يجب ان يكونوا معلمين، فالراعي يمكنه ان يقود القطيع الى البراري، لكنه "لا يطعمهم"، فهو بهذا يخالف ما يقارب 22 من الايات الكتابية التي تحض على ان يكون الرجل البار معلماً للكلمة.*​ 
*من هنا نرى أهمية النص النحوي وربطه بروح الكتاب ككل! *​ 
*من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع!*​


----------



## divine logos (7 يوليو 2014)

*فادى يا حبيبى انت بتكلم مين الواد قاعد من امبارح زى المطلقة على باب المنتدى مش راضى يدخل وبعد 24 ساعة دخل رمى كلمتين وراح عامل log out وطلع يجرى 

منتظرين يا ارهابى علشان المرة دى يكون النفخ على الهواء مباشرة

ادخل ومتخفش  

*


----------



## divine logos (7 يوليو 2014)

*يقول محمد الارهابى السلفى


*


> *هحطلك النص مرة تانية وألونلك حرف العطف كاي عشان الناس تضحك شوية
> προσδεχόμενοι τὴν μακαρίαν ἐλπίδα καὶ ἐπιφάνειαν τῆς δόξης τοῦ μεγάλου Θεοῦ καὶ Σωτῆρος ἡμῶν Χριστοῦ Ἰησοῦ,
> وادي كمان خطين.. واحد تحت الرجاء المبارك وواحد تحت ظهور المجد ..  خلي الناس تنبسَط. هههههههه*


*
ودا من فرط جهله او استعباطه لان قبل ان يكتب هذة الكليمات العبيطة الاعبط من قران رب قريش كتبت

*


> *ممكن شخص اكثر ذكاء من بوحة يقولى بس النص فيه حرف عطف كاى بين الرجاء المبارك وظهور المجد وانت فى ترجمتك محطتش حرف العطف
> اليوم المبارك الذى نأمل فيه الظهور الممجد​*


*


اما صديقنا الارهابى  يقول
*


> *بقى أنا ياجويهل لم أضع حرف العطف .. جايبينك من أنهي داهية أنت*


*

فى حين انى قولت واعدها تانى واقراها بالراحة

*


> *بس النص فيه حرف عطف كاى بين الرجاء المبارك وظهور المجد وانت فى ترجمتك محطتش حرف العطف
> اليوم المبارك الذى نأمل فيه الظهور الممجد​*


*


ففهم محدود الذكاء كرسوله الارهابى انى لما قولت " وانت ترجمتك مفهاش حرف عطف " انى اقصد هذا السلفى الارهابى

فى حين ان الكلام موجه لى لان الترجمة للنص كالاتى " *
*اليوم المبارك الذى نأمل فيه الظهور الممجد " وبسال ربما ياتى انسان اكثر ذكاء من هذا المعتوه ويقول لى انت ترجمتك ليس فيها حرف عطف " الترجمة اللى انا كتبتها " وجاوبت على السؤال ان حرف العطف هنا لتبيان مفهوم الرجاء بانه ظهور المجد

ففهم الارهابى محدود الذكاء اللى بيرجو حور العين فى جنة قريش بانى اخاطبه هو

دى اول مصيبة زرقا

المصيبة التانية


*


> *أنا مش هتكلم عن اختلاف العلماء حول هل النص يتكلم عن شخص  واحد اللي هو  المسيح أو بيتكلم عن شخصين اللي هما الآب والمسيح .. ولا  كمان هعلق على حتة  إن الرجاء والظهور فكرة واحدة .. شفت كرم المسلمين*


*
لان انا عايزك يا ارهابى تتكلم لان دا موضوعنا 


لان فى جميع الاحوال مش هتقدر تنقض حرف واحد كتبته لانه كله كتبت مصدرية كلامى




المهم ان صديقنا الارهابى بيقول


*


> *شوف أنا هرميلك نص وهخليك تخبط أخماس في أسداس
> شوف كده النص ده ياعم فلنتينو
> إفتح إنجيل لوقا "مجهول الكاتب" إصحاح 14 عدد 23 : (فَقَالَ السَّيِّدُ لِلْعَبْدِ: اخْرُجْ إِلَى الطُّرُقِ وَالسِّيَاجَاتِ)
> النص باليوناني
> καὶ εἶπεν ὁ κύριος πρὸς τὸν δοῦλον Ἔξελθε εἰς τὰς ὁδοὺς καὶ φραγμοὺς*


*

اوبا يا ولد يا تقيل 24 ساعة علشان تجيب النص دا وترميه وتتطلع تجرى تقف على باب المنتدى زائر 




 المهم هو بيحاول يثبت ايه 

ان كل من كلمتي **ὁδοὺς  وكلمة φραγμοὺς حاجتين منفصلتين وكلاهما اخدوا اداة تعريف واحد

طيب يا سيدى علشان خاطر المشاهدين اللى معاك

خد يا سيدى الحاج جون نولاند قال ايه " وتقريبا مش هتلاقى غيره علق على الموضوع دا "
الطرق السريعة والسياجات تشير على الارجح ليس لاماكن منفصلة ولكن للحالة خارج المدينة حيث ان الطرق الريفية قريبة من السياجات

“Highways and hedgerows” refer probably not to separate places but to the situation outside the town where the rural roads are abutted by the hedges or fences surrounding the fields http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Nolland, J. (2002). Vol. 35B: Word Biblical Commentary  : Luke 9:21-18:34. Word Biblical Commentary (757). Dallas: Word, Incorporated.*


* 

يعنى النص مش بيقول روح لمكانين منفصلين طريق وسياج
لكنه بيقولى روح خارج المدينة " دى حالة مش مكان " حيث الطرق والسياجات **جنبا لجنب


كدا 2-صفر لى 

عندك تانى ؟؟؟؟؟

بس السؤال الاهم من دا كله احنا بنتكلم عن titles اى القاب وذكر شخص واحد فبنبحث هل اللقبين مقصود بيهم شخص واحد ام شخصيتين فالعلماء قالوا ان كلاهما بينطبقوا على شخص واحد لان لهم اداة تعريف واحدة

تقدر تقولى يا ارهابى ما علاقة هذا التطبيق بالنص اللى انت اوردته

بمعنى هل الطريق والسياج القاب ذكرت للاشارة لشخص واحد ؟؟؟

افيدنا يا عزيزى الارهابى

كن رجلا وسجل دخول وبلاش تبقى جبان اوى كدا وتبقى واقف برا مستنى هنقول ايه عارف ان منظرك امبارح كان عرة لما فضلت قاعد فى الصفحة ساعة ونص تقرا الكلام وتحاول ترد علهي وفى الاخر خرجت وقعدت برا فى الصفحة زائر لغاية النهاردة تحاول ترد على حرف واحد كتبناه وفى الاخر مش فاهم الرد اصلا ناهيك انك ترد عليه


*


----------



## divine logos (7 يوليو 2014)

*والمصحف انت مرزق لاقيت واحد كمان يا سيدى شرحلك النص زى الحاج نولاند
فيتزماير قال الى الطرق والسياجات حرفيا " الى الطرق وحواجز "

خد بالك هنا ان حرفيا وضع فيتزماير الكلمة الثانية فارجموس φραγμοὺς فى حالة نكرة وليس معرفة 

وقال ان معناها i.e. الكروم الحدائق او الحقول المحاطة بالسياج جنبا الى جنب مع مما يجرى من الطرق خارج البلدة
into the highways and the hedgerows. Lit. “into the roads and hedges/fences,” i.e. vineyards, gardens, or fields surrounded by hedges or fences, alongside of which ran the “roads” outside the townhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 * *Lit. literally*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Fitzmyer, J. A., S.J. (2008). The Gospel according to Luke X-XXIV: Introduction, translation, and notes (1057). New Haven;  London: Yale University Press.*


* 

عايزيقول نفس اللى قاله نولاند ان يقصد تخرج  حيث السياجات المحاطة بالحقول والحدائق وتجرى معها الطرق دا المقصود بيه تخرج برا المدينة ودا وصف للحالة خارج المدينة 


بس برضة انا بسال عزيزنا الارهابى ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع من الاساس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*


----------



## divine logos (7 يوليو 2014)

*لسه الواد الارهابى دا مش عايز يدخل وقاعد برا على الصفحة مكسوف يدخل

مش ناوى تتدخل يا ابنى علشان ننتفلك دقنك المنتنة دى

فى اول مشاركة انا كنت اقتبست من كلام زيرويك ان وجود اداة تعريف واحدة يفسر كل العبارة على انها عن المسيح

زيرويك قبل الكلام دا قال نفس الكلام اللى هرب منه الارهابى محمد

قبل ما اقول الاول هو قال ايه هشرح اللى قاله زيرويك لاستخدمات كلمة " كاى " فى اليونانى

** the «neutral» use of simple καί for:  

ممكن ان تعنى and yet وحتى الان
so that وهكذا
when  حينما
that is هذا هو

وعلى اساس الاساس قال ان معنى النص فى تيطس 13:2
*اداة التعريف الواحدة جعلها ممكنة ان تعنى " الامل فى الظهور المبارك " 
 the single ﻿art.﻿ makes possible also “the hoped-for blessed manifestation”http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 art. (definate) article

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Zerwick, M., & Grosvenor, M. (1974). _A grammatical analysis of the Greek New Testament_. Originally published under title: Analysis philologica Novi Testamenti Graeci; translated, revised and adapted by Mary Grosvenor in collaboration with the author. (649). Rome: Biblical Institute Press


*فتفهم على انها قطعة واحدة .

طالما مش راضى يدخل وقاعد زى الفار برا يراقب من بعيد نكمل كلامنا لغاية لما يدخل 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يوليو 2014)

*سلمت يداك! وسدد الله رميك ....*


----------



## divine logos (7 يوليو 2014)

*يعتقد الارهابى الجاهل ان معنى ورود اداة تعريف واحدة قبل الاسمين ان بالتبعية على ان اثبت انهم نفس الشئ ومتطابق 

 خياله المريض اوهمه كدا

اما زيرويك قال استخدام اداة تعريف واحدة قبل عدد من الاسماء تبين انهم يكونوا نوع من الوحدة حتى ولو لم يكن متطابقين
 the use of but one article before a number of nouns indicates that they are conceived as forming a certain unity, if not as identical.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Zerwick, M. (1963). Vol. 114: Biblical Greek illustrated by examples. Translation of Graecitas Biblica. (English ed., adapted from the fourth Latin ed.). Scripta Pontificii Instituti Biblici (59). Rome.*


* 

يعنى الاسمين مش شرط يكونوا متطابقين علشان يخدوا اداة تعريف واحدة طالما الاسمين بيعبروا عن فكرة واحدة فبيوضع اداة تعريف واحدة قبلهم 

امثلة / علشان ازود معلوماته الغير موجودة واهو يطلع مستفاد حاجة 

فى تسالونيكى الاولى


ونشهدكم لكي تسلكوا كما يحق لله الذي دعاكم الى ملكوته ومجده

فى اليونانى فى اداة تعريف واحدة قبل ملكوته ومجده


εἰς τὴν ἑαυτοῦ βασιλείαν καὶ δόξαν


دا معناه ان كلاهما بيمثلوا فكرة واحدة فى معنى اخروى او يخص الابدية هو مشاركة الملكية مع المسيح والله

the single article joining «kingdom» and «glory» suggests that the former as well as the latter is to be taken in the eschatological sense, i. e. of that sharing of kingship with Christ and Godhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1.*


* 
مثال تانى فى سفر اعمال الرسل

شاهدا لليهود واليونانيين بالتوبة الى الله والايمان الذي بربنا يسوع المسيح

بالتوبة الى الله والايمان كلاهما خذوا اداة تعريف واحدة 

هيجى الجاهل الارهابى يقولى ورينى شطارتك

طالما خدوا اداة تعريف واحدة يبقى بيمثلوا فكرة واحدة

اذن سيكون التوبة الى الله بالايمان بيسوع المسسيح وتصبح حرف العطف كاى موضحا لمفهوم التوبة بانه الايمان بالمسيح


τὴν εἰς Θεὸν μετάνοιαν καὶ πίστιν



فى اعمال 21:20 هدف كرازة الرسل قيل ان يكون الاهتداء الى الله والايمان بالمسيح ولكن تحت اداة تعريف واحدة ممكن ان يفهم الاهتداء الى الله بالايمان بالمسيح
In Acts 20:21 the object of the apostle’s preaching is well said to be «conversion to God and faith in Christ», but under the one article, so that one may almost understand «conversion to God by faith in Christ».**.*

* 

فى عشرات الامثلة لو عايز تانى بس هوفرهم لبعد كدا

يتبع طول مانت مش راضى تسترجل وتتدخل هعلقك من قفاك زى كل الاسلاميين ما بيتعلقوا من قفاهم

واسال من سبقوك واللى عملناه فيهم هتلاقيهم دلوقتى سارحين على اشارات المرور بفوط صفرا  
*


----------



## divine logos (7 يوليو 2014)

*انتظرونا فى الموضوع الجديد بالمساء يسوع المسيح هو الله فى رسالة افسس

فانكم تعلمون هذا ان كل زان او نجس او طماع الذي هو عابد للاوثان ليس له ميراث في ملكوت المسيح والله


** ἐν τῇ βασιλείᾳ *τοῦ Χριστοῦ καὶ Θεοῦ​*
اين تى باسيليا توى خرستوى كاى ثيؤى*


----------



## بوحة الصبااح (8 يوليو 2014)

أهلا أفلنتينو



> *انا موجود ايها السلفى ادخل وسجل اسمك يلا ومتقفش زى الفار برا على باب المنتدى*



عاذرك معلش حالتك صعبة ووحيد وكده
يابني هو أنا لو فار زيك كنت هاجي أسجل وأرد عليك
طيب تقدر أنت تعملها وتيجي عندنا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> *هو  ميهموش بولس اطلق على المسيح لقب الله او لا لان اصلا السلفى بيمشى على  نهج من سبقوه بالقول بان بولس كافر حرف دين المسيح كما قال الابيونين  المصدر الرئيسى لتعاليم محمد عن المسيح*



يابني إنت بدفاعك عن بولس الآن تؤكد أنك تتبعه هو وليس المسيح .. إذ لم يقل المسيح أنه الله مطلقا . 



> *المهم قال بس فى نفس النفس*






> * انت عارف انت مش عارف ترد ليه لان اصلا الكتب دى مش عندى ؟؟*



أنا عاوز تهدأ كده وتركز في كتابتك عشان الشوجر ملى البلد وأنت لسه صغير .
*ففهم محدود الذكاء كرسوله الارهابى انى لما قولت " وانت ترجمتك مفهاش حرف عطف " انى اقصد هذا السلفى الارهابى

فى حين ان الكلام موجه لى لان الترجمة للنص كالاتى " *
*اليوم المبارك الذى نأمل فيه الظهور الممجد  " وبسال ربما ياتى انسان اكثر ذكاء من هذا المعتوه ويقول لى انت ترجمتك  ليس فيها حرف عطف " الترجمة اللى انا كتبتها " وجاوبت على السؤال ان حرف  العطف هنا لتبيان مفهوم الرجاء بانه ظهور المجد

*


> * ففهم الارهابى محدود الذكاء اللى بيرجو حور العين فى جنة قريش بانى اخاطبه هو*



جايز برضو من باب أنك وحيد وتكلم نفسك .. هديء أعصابك أنت بس وافتكر مصيبة فادي مع الفيتوري عشان تهون عليك بلوتك



> * اوبا يا ولد يا تقيل 24 ساعة علشان تجيب النص دا وترميه وتتطلع تجرى تقف على باب المنتدى زائر *



زائر !ده على أساس إني فاضي لك .. يابني أنا جاي ألعب شوية وأضحك .. هاف فن يعني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



على فكرة كان معايا ع التليفون واحد بيعز قفاك أوي شاف الموضوع وبيسلم عليك وبيفكرك بموضوع نصيحة بولس بالخمرة .
*المهم هو بيحاول يثبت ايه 

*


> * ان كل من كلمتي **ὁδοὺς  وكلمة φραγμοὺς حاجتين منفصلتين وكلاهما اخدوا اداة تعريف واحد*


 



> *تقدر تقولى يا ارهابى ما علاقة هذا التطبيق بالنص اللى انت اوردته*





> * بمعنى هل الطريق والسياج القاب ذكرت للاشارة لشخص واحد ؟؟؟*



طب أنت حمار أنا عملك إيه
بص يابني اللي استشهد بالنص ده اللي أنت مش عارف علاقته إيه بالموضوع هو العالم ويليام مكدونالد .. ولا معتوه ده كمان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يقول ويليام مكدونالد في كتابه 
 *Believer's Bible Commentary صــ 2064:*


" _Granville Sharp's rule has exceptions_. One is in _Luke 14:23_ where the Greek reads, "Go out into the _highways_ and _hedges_. If the rule holds, then we must believe that highways are the same as heges !"
فلا يمكن تطبيق هذه القاعدة على هذا النص طبقا لكلام ماكدونالد يافلنتينو
فهمت بقى إيه علاقتها بالموضوع .
المهم البيه جاي بيقول 


> *يعتقد الارهابى الجاهل ان معنى ورود اداة تعريف واحدة قبل الاسمين ان بالتبعية على ان اثبت انهم نفس الشئ ومتطابق *


ما هو ده الهدف من النص بتاع لوقا ياأهبل
أن هذه القاعدة مش فرض 
ولذلك اختلف العلماء في تعليقاتهم وتحليلاتهم لنص تيطس 2:13 محل النقاش
يعني مثلا
العالم هنري ألفورد في تعليقه على هذا النص قال أن النص يتكلم عن شخصين  "الآب" و "المسيح" لا يعود كلا اللقبين أو الاسمين على المسيح .. واتكلم عن  الموضوع ده بالتفصيل الممل  في الصفحات 419-420-421
من كتابهThe Greek  Testament : with a critically revised text, a digest of various... vol.3

أيضا حتى من قال ان كلا اللقبين أو الاسمين يعودان على المسيح اعترف بوجود جدل حول هذا النص..
على سبيل المثال يقول مارفن فينست:
of our great God and Savior Christ Jesus, thus indicating one person,  and asserting the deity of Christ. I adopt the latter, although the  arguments and authorities in favor of the two renderings are very evenly  balanced. 
الرجل يؤيد وجهة النظر  التي تقول أن كلا اللقبين يعودان على المسيح .. وفي نفس الوقت يؤكد أنه على  الرغم من ذلك فإن الجدل ونظريات العلماء في صف كل من الرأيين متوازن جداً.
صبح صبح أفلانتينو
شوف ياعم الحج أنت لك مطلق الحرية أخذ وجهة نظر معينة منهما .. أنا جيت بس  حبيت ألعب وأضحك شوية وأكسب أجر في مساكين النصارى بإيضاح أن المسألة فيها  خلاف بين علمائكم أنت وليس نحن .
ابقى تعالى انت مبتجيش ليه.. أنا ببقى هناك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



تفضلوا تسحروا معنا ياجماعة
صحيح بطل ولولة زي الحريم في المنتدى ..
الاستاذ ميتو المحترم راجع مشاركات ابو سطل هتلاقيه قال شخص اذكى من بوحى واسيبك نلعب بك شوية وهذه الألفاظ التي لا ترقى لحوار محترم لذلك وجب الرد عليه بالمثل .. ادعو الله لك بالهداية


----------



## divine logos (8 يوليو 2014)

*الموضوع انتهى من اول مشاركة _ كالعادة _ انى طالما وضعت يدى فى موضوع فلا تقدر ان تنقض فكرته 

 امال ليه انا بكتب المشاركة 

انا هكتب المشاركة  دى لسببين 
اولهم علشان ابينلك فرق المستوى بينى وبينك
ثانيا علشان اوضحلك مدى غباء المسلم 

*


> *عاذرك معلش حالتك صعبة ووحيد وكده
> يابني هو أنا لو فار زيك كنت هاجي أسجل وأرد عليك
> طيب تقدر أنت تعملها وتيجي عندنا*


*
لا الفار هو اللى بيدخل يرمى كلمة ويطلع يعمل log out ويقف زى الفار على باب المنتدى

زى مانت عامل دلوقتى

*
*5 **( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 3)*


اما الراجل هو اللى بيدخل منتدى اسلامى ويسجل فيه وبعد كل مشاركة يقولك قدامك 24 ساعة لاعتماد المشاركة ويعدى 48 ساعة منغير اعتمادها وفى الاخر يعتمدها بعد ان قص 3/4 ما فيها وبعد مشاركة تانية تلاقى نفسك محذور من دخول المنتدى بعد لما جمعت المنتدى كله فى الصفحة اللى انا فيها وكله قاعد يتفرج على منتدى كامل بيتساق زى المعيز 

وكان المكتوب لا يوجد سبب معين للحظر ميعاد رفع الحظر لا يوجد


دا انتوا مش احنا .... بتترعبوا لما مسحى فاهم ودارس وقارئ يدخل معاكم بتصابوا بالهيجان الحاد

لكن الفار هو اللى سامحينله يكتب ما يشاء وبيقعد 24 ساعة يفكر يكتب ايه وفى الاخر يخرج ويطلع يقف على باب المنتدى يشوف محاوره هيقول ايه وهيتصرف ازاى فى المصيبة دى

عرفت الفرق بين الرجالة والفيران




> يابني إنت بدفاعك عن بولس الآن تؤكد أنك تتبعه هو وليس المسيح .. إذ لم يقل المسيح أنه الله مطلقا .


*للاسف فكرتك غلط انا محور ايمانى هو اللوغوس يسوع المسيح كل رسل المسيح شهود له وعن اختبارهم مع الحى القائم من الاموات بولس يوحنا بطرس يعقوب اى كان الاسم محور بشارته هو الاختبار الحى بالقائم من بين الاموات

يسوع المسيح لم يطلق على نفسه ولا مرة لقب ثيؤس ولا مرة 
لكنه اطلق على نفسه الاخطر من ثيؤس " الاله " انه علم بانه الكائن

لو عايز تتعلم اين اعلن المسيح عن كينونته الالهية تعالى وانا اعلمك زى كل مرة 

لكن تعلمي الرسل فى العهد الجديد يوجد على الاقل خالص 12 مرة دعوا يسوع بالاله بل الاله الوحيد 

ودا وحده كفيل بالقاء اسلامك فى صفحية الزبالة لاننا بنثبت كل يوم ان التعليم الرسولى فى القرن الاولى كان ينادى بملء الوهية يسوع ابن الله  


*


> *أنا عاوز تهدأ كده وتركز في كتابتك عشان الشوجر ملى البلد وأنت لسه صغير .*


*
يععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
يانهار اسود على البييييييييييييييييييض 
يا ابن الحلال متحاولش تستظرف علشان الاسلاميين دول لما بيحاولوا يستظرفوا بيطلعوا بيض 
عادى يعنى ما يحصل خطأ مفيش موضوع كتبته الا وكان فى غلط فى الكتابة وبصححه بعد لما اقراه وفى الموضوع دا فى غلط بس مش عارف اصححه لانى مش معايا الخاصية 

المثال النموذجى للطفل المعاق ذهنيا

*


> *جايز برضو من باب أنك وحيد وتكلم نفسك .. هديء أعصابك أنت بس وافتكر مصيبة فادي مع الفيتوري عشان تهون عليك بلوتك*


* 
برضة مفهمتش ايه علاقة دا باللى انا قولته

انت حمار ومش فاهم انا بقول ايه

انا بقولى هيجى واحد ويقوللللللللللللللللللىىىىىىى

يقول لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللى 

شايف لى دى

قمت انت فهمت ان الكلما موجه ليك

يبقى تتدخل تعتذر وتقول سورى قرتها غلط

كمان داخل تبرر غلطتك وتقولى وحيد 

انت مفيش دمخ عندك حتى بعد ما اثبتلك انك مبتفهمش اصلا الرد جاى تبرر عدم فهمك

صحيح انت هتجبلى " الشوجر "

*


> *زائر !ده على أساس إني فاضي لك .. يابني أنا جاي ألعب شوية وأضحك .. هاف فن يعني*


*
مانت متلقح اهو فى الصفحة بقالك 3 ايام مخرجتش منها

*
*
	 	 		 			الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 3)

كل ما افتح الاقيك خلاص حاول تتدارى شوية يعنى اخرج وتعالى بس كل شوية ريفرش للصفحة تشوف هقولك ايه جديد مش موضوع يعنى يا حمادة اللى هيجبلك مرض نفسى متشلش فى نفسك


المهم بدأ صديقنا المسلم باظهار اخلاقه المحمدية وبيقول
*


> *طب أنت حمار أنا عملك إيه*


*


المهم انا مش هنزل بمستوايا للمستوى الشوارعى لان من شابه رسوله فما ظلم

بيقول ايه

*


> *بص يابني اللي استشهد بالنص ده اللي أنت مش عارف علاقته إيه بالموضوع هو العالم ويليام مكدونالد .. ولا معتوه ده كمان
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

طيب نبدأ هنا السلخ اللى فوق دا استغرض منى وقت كتير وملوش لازمة 

يتبع للفحت اللى انا بمسيه اقل ما يمكن " خااااااااااااابور "
*


----------



## divine logos (8 يوليو 2014)

*المهم نرجع لنص لوقا

وهو غالبا دا الكتاب الوحيد اللى قدم منه المعلومة فى اول مشاركة لان مقدمش غير المثالين دول اللى هو الجزء الاول من نص تيطس ونص لوقا فلما اتزنق ما كان منه سوى ان يكشف عن كتابه الوحيد اللى قرا منه


المهم نراجع اللى احنا قولناه دا على النص

خد يا سيدى الحاج جون نولاند قال ايه " وتقريبا مش هتلاقى غيره علق على الموضوع دا "
الطرق السريعة والسياجات تشير على الارجح ليس لاماكن منفصلة ولكن للحالة خارج المدينة حيث ان الطرق الريفية قريبة من السياجات

“Highways and hedgerows” refer probably not to separate places but to  the situation outside the town where the rural roads are abutted by the  hedges or fences surrounding the fields Nolland, J. (2002). Vol. 35B: Word Biblical Commentary  : Luke 9:21-18:34. Word Biblical Commentary (757). Dallas: Word, Incorporated




يتزماير قال الى الطرق والسياجات حرفيا " الى الطرق وحواجز "

خد بالك هنا ان حرفيا وضع فيتزماير الكلمة الثانية فارجموس φραγμοὺς فى حالة نكرة وليس معرفة 

وقال ان معناها i.e. الكروم الحدائق او الحقول المحاطة بالسياج جنبا الى جنب مع مما يجرى من الطرق خارج البلدة
into the highways and the hedgerows. Lit.  “into the roads and hedges/fences,” i.e. vineyards, gardens, or fields  surrounded by hedges or fences, alongside of which ran the “roads”  outside the town  Lit. literally

Fitzmyer, J. A., S.J. (2008). The Gospel according to Luke X-XXIV: Introduction, translation, and notes (1057). New Haven;  London: Yale University Press.




عايزيقول نفس اللى قاله نولاند ان يقصد تخرج  حيث السياجات المحاطة بالحقول  والحدائق وتجرى معها الطرق دا المقصود بيه تخرج برا المدينة ودا وصف  للحالة خارج المدينة 



هل هو اقتبس حرف واحد من الكلام دا ورد عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الاجابة لا 

طيب

فيتزمير قال ان النص حرفيا يعنى 
into the roads and hedges الى الطرق وسياجات ولم يضع اداة تعريف امام الكلمة الثانية ومحدش اشار اصلا لقاعدة جرانفيل شارب هنا من الاساس 

هتلاقى الترجمات لااتية ترجمت الكلمة الثانية بدون وضع تعريف امامها the


**English Standard Version
And  the master said to the servant, ‘Go out to the highways and hedges and  compel people to come in, that my house may be filled.


King James Bible
And the lord said unto the servant, Go out into the highways and hedges, and compel them to come in, that my house may be filled.



Holman Christian Standard Bible
"Then the master told the slave, Go out into the highways and lanes and make them come in, so that my house may be filled. 


GOD'S WORD® Translation
"Then the master told his servant, 'Go to the roads and paths! Urge the people to come to my house. I want it to be full.


Jubilee Bible 2000
And the lord said unto the slave, Go out into the highways and hedges and compel them to come in that my house may be filled.


American King James Version
And the lord said to the servant, Go out into the highways and hedges, and compel them to come in, that my house may be filled.



American Standard Version
And  the lord said unto the servant, Go out into the highways and hedges,  and constrain them to come in, that my house may be filled.


Douay-Rheims Bible
And the Lord said to the servant: Go out into the highways and hedges, and compel them to come in, that my house may be filled. 



Darby Bible Translation
And the lord said to the bondman, Go out into the ways and fences and compel to come in, that my house may be filled;


English Revised Version
And  the lord said unto the servant, Go out into the highways and hedges,  and constrain them to come in, that my house may be filled.



Webster's Bible Translation
And the lord said to the servant, Go out into the highways and hedges, and compel them to come in, that my house may be filled.



Weymouth New Testament
"'Go  out,' replied the master, 'to the high roads and hedge-rows, and compel  the people to come in, so that my house may be filled.



World English Bible
"The lord said to the servant, 'Go out into the highways and hedges, and compel them to come in, that my house may be filled.



Young's Literal Translation
 'And the lord said unto the servant, Go forth to the ways and hedges, and constrain to come in, that my house may be filled



**كل الترجمات دى اتبعت الترجمة الحرفية للنص اليونانى بانهم وضعوا اداة التعريف the قبل كلمة الطريق والاخرى لم يضعوا اداة تعريف كما قال فيتزمير
حرفيا الى الطرقات وسياج بمعنى حقول او حدائق محاطة بسياجات مع الطرق خارج المدينة
into the highways and the hedgerows. Lit. “into the roads and hedges/fences,” i.e. vineyards, gardens, or fields surrounded by hedges or fences, alongside of which ran the “roads” outside the town.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 * *Lit. literally*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Fitzmyer, J. A., S.J. (2008). The Gospel according to Luke X-XXIV: Introduction, translation, and notes (1057). New Haven;  London: Yale University Press.*


* 

هل فى " حمار " اتكلم عن قاعدة جرانفيل شارب فى النص دا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


ولا جبنا سيرتها 

طيب هنقف عند كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا طبعا دا الفيران امثال صديقنا الارهابى احنا معانا وفرة من العلم

طيب مكدونالد شرح القاعدة ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش دا الكتاب اللى انت اقتبست منه يا بيضة

قال ان قاعدة جرنفيل شارب هى ان لما يكون اسمين مربوطين ب " و " باليونانى كاى وفى نفس الحالة ويوجد اداة تعريف واحدة تسبق الاسم الاول ولا يسبق الثانى اداة تعريف الاسم الثانى يشير لنفس الشخص او الشئ الذى يشير اليه الاسم الاول

When two nouns connected by “and” (﻿Gk.﻿ kai) are in the same case, and a definite article precedes the first noun but not the second, the second noun refers to the same person or thing the first noun does and is a further description of ithttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2* *Gk. Greek*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments (2 Th 3:17-18). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.*


*

يعنى مكدونالد قال ان القاعدة دى بتقول لو فى اسمين فى اليونانى وبني حرف العطف كاى والاول قبله اداة تعريف والتانى لا اذن الاسم التانى هيشير لنفس الشخص اللى بيشير اليه الاول

دا تعريف مكدونالد للقاعدة 

قبل ما اثبتلك ان التعريف دى فسكونية وملوش علاقة اصلا بالقاعدة 

الراجل الطيب دا قال حاجتين يودوك فى ستين داهية

لما شرح القاعدة قال
are in the same case 

ومعلومة بسيطة ليك وليه ان فى لوقا 23:14 اللى استخدمها كمثال الكملتين ليسوا فى نفس الحالة

حيث ان كلمة الطرقات باليونانى ὁδοὺς هى كلمة مؤنث وكلمة سياج كلمة مذكر

قولى كدا بالصلاة على النبى حسب تعريفه هو ازاى الاتنين هينطبقوا على شخص واحد واسم منهم مذكر والتانى مؤنث

طيب النقطة التانية لما سيدنا دا عرف القاعدة قال ايه
 الاسم التانى بيشير للشخص او للشئ نفسه اللى بيشير ليه الاول

 the second noun refers to the same person or thing the first noun does and is a further description of ithttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *

يعنى لو فى اسمين والاول بس واخد اداة تعريف فالاسم التانى هيشير لنفس الشئ او الشخص اللى بيشير اليه الاول

واحب اسالك انت واخينا 

ادى نص لوقا

καὶ εἶπεν ὁ κύριος πρὸς τὸν δοῦλον Ἔξελθε εἰς τὰς ὁδοὺς καὶ φραγμοὺς καὶ ἀνάγκασον εἰσελθεῖν, ἵνα γεμισθῇ μου ὁ οἶκος·

طلعلى شئ او شخص يشير اليه الاسمين " طرقات وسياجات "

يعنى طريق بيشير لايه علشان يكون سياج بيشير لنفس الايه دا 

يعنى لما سالت الاخ السلفى وقولتله




س برضة انا بسال عزيزنا الارهابى ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع من الاساس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه علاقة الكلام دا بنص تيطس اللى فيه لقبين بيشيروا لنفس الشخص ؟؟؟


يتبع بالفحت المعتبر احنا لسه مخلصناش لسه بدرى 
**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1*

​


----------



## divine logos (8 يوليو 2014)

*طيب فاكرين تعليم مكدونالد لقاعدة جرانفيل 

نذكركم بيه




قال  ان قاعدة جرنفيل شارب هى ان لما يكون اسمين مربوطين ب " و " باليونانى كاى  وفى نفس الحالة ويوجد اداة تعريف واحدة تسبق الاسم الاول ولا يسبق الثانى  اداة تعريف الاسم الثانى يشير لنفس الشخص او الشئ الذى يشير اليه الاسم  الاول

When two nouns connected by “and” (﻿Gk.﻿  kai) are in the same case, and a definite article precedes the first  noun but not the second, the second noun refers to the same person or  thing the first noun does and is a further description of it  Gk. Greek

 MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments (2 Th 3:17-18). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.


أنقر للتوسيع...


بس مش دى القاعدة اصلا 

زى ما ذكرها دانيال والاس فى كتابه

هو " جرانفيل شارب " درس الكتاب بلغته الاصلية ولاحظ نمط معين

هو ايه ؟

التركيب هيكون اداة تعريف substantive كاى ثم substantive وبيشمل ايضا الاسماء الشخصية اللى بتكون مفردة ومش اسم علم proper noun
دائما بيشيروا لنفس الشخص


**he studied the scriptures in the original, he noticed a certain pattern, viz., when the construction article-substantive-καί-substantive (TSKS) involved personal nouns*​*271*​*which were singular and not proper names, they always referred to the same person. He noticed further that such a rule applied, in several texts*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Wallace, D. B. (1999; 2002). Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics - Exegetical Syntax of the New Testament (270). Zondervan Publishing House and Galaxie Software.*


* 

بمعنى لما يكون فى منعوت مسبوق باداة تعريف ووراه منعوت تانى ومربطوين بحرف العطف كاى كلا المنعوتين بيشيروا لنفس الشخص


وهنا نسال صديقنا المغفل 

هل النص فى لوقا بيقول ان طرقات وسياج وصفين  بيوصف بيهم شئ ما او شخص ما لنطبق قاعدة جرانفيل عليه ؟

طيب نناقش القاعدة بالتفصيل الممل

لما يكون الرابط " كاى " بيربط اسمين بنفس الحالة " اسماء اما انها منعوت او نعت او اسم مفعول " لاوصاف شخصية احترام وظيفة كرامة ارتباط صفات مميزات خير او شر " لو اداة التعريف " هو " او اى واحدة من مشتقاتها سبقت الاسم او المفعول به الاول ولم تكرر قبل الثانى فالاخير دائما يشير لنفس الشخص اللى بيشير اليه الاول بمعنى وصف اضافى لما وصف بيه اولا
When the copulative και connects two nouns of the same case, [viz. nouns (either substantive or adjective, or participles) of personal description, respecting office, dignity, affinity, or connexion, and attributes, properties, or qualities, good or ill], if the article ὁ, or any of its cases, precedes the first of the said nouns or participles, and is not repeated before the second noun or participle, the latter always relates to the same person that is expressed or described by the first noun or participle: i.e. it denotes a farther description of the first-named personhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Wallace, D. B. (1999; 2002). Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics - Exegetical Syntax of the New Testament (271). Zondervan Publishing House and Galaxie Software.*


* 
كويس تعالى كدا نطبق الكلام دا على نص لوقا 

 two nouns of the same case 

كلمة منهم مذكر وكلمة منهم مؤنث

nouns (either substantive or adjective, or participles) http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1لا كلمة طرقات ولا سياج بيوصف بيهم حاجة

personal description, respecting office, dignity, affinity, or connexion, and attributes, properties, or qualities, good or ill]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 لا الطرقات ولا سياج بيندرجوا تحت اى بند من اللى فوق 


the latter always relates to the same person that is expressed or described by the first noun or participlehttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1.*


*
الاخير هو سياج هل هو بيوصف شئ ما او شخص ما يوصف بانه سياج بجانب وصفه بانه طرقات ؟؟؟؟؟


كلام فسكونية وملوش علاقة بقاعدة الراجل الكبرة دا

طيب الجزء التالت 


هل القاعدة دى تنطبق على الاسماء الجمع
بالرغم من انه ناقش هنا المنعوت الشخصى فى حالته المفردة الا انه غير واضح من عبارته هل هو سيقصر قاعدته على هذا فقط " الاستخدام للمنعوت المفرد "
مع ذلك قراءة الدراسة بعناية يظهر انه شعر ان قاعدته ستطبق فقط على الاسماء الشخصية المفردة وغير العلم
Although Sharp discusses here only personal substantives in the singular, it is not clear from this statement whether he intended to restrict his rule to such. However, a perusal of his monograph reveals that he felt the rule could be applied absolutely only to personal, singular, non-proper nounshttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1.

نسال سؤال لصديقنا

هل النص فى لوقا هو personal name ?

لا

هل هو singular 

لا

فما علاقة قاعدة الراجل الكبرة دى بالنص فى لوقا ؟
*





*.*


* 
يتبع مازال الفحت مستمر ........
*


----------



## divine logos (8 يوليو 2014)

*طيب هل فى abuse او سوء فهم للقاعدة ؟

اة
حسب شارب القاعدة بتطبق فقط على الاسماء المفردة الشخصية وغير العلم
اهمية هذة المتطلبات نادرا ما يغالى فى تقديرها لمن يفهمون قاعدة شارب بطريقة خاطئة فعلوا تقريبا بدون استثناءات بسبب انهم غير مدركين القيود المنصوص عليها فى القاعدة
Therefore, according to Sharp, the rule applied absolutely only with personal, singular, and non-proper nouns. The significance of these requirements can hardly be overestimated, for those who have misunderstood Sharp’s principle have done so almost without exception because they were u*****e of the restrictions that Sharp set forth.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Wallace, D. B. (1999; 2002). _Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics - Exegetical Syntax of the New Testament_ (272). Zondervan Publishing House and Galaxie Software.


* 

بمعنى ان البعض اساء فهم القاعدة لانهم مش فاهمين القيود اللى وضعت لامكانية تطبيقها ولانهم غير مدركين لهذة القيود لم يستثنوا ما هو خارج هذة القواعد


طيب ما هو فاعلية القاعدة دى لو طبقت بنفس المعايير بتاعتها على كل العهد الجديد

يعنى دانيال والاس قال

هل المنعوت دائما يشير لنفس الشخص " حسب قواعد القاعدة "
فى كلمة نعم
بدون ان يجد معارضى شارب اى استثناءات الفكل يعترف ان القاعدة صالحة فى العهد الجديد

do the substantives always refer to one and the same person? In a word, yes. Even Sharp’s opponents could not find any exceptions; all had to admit that the rule was valid in the NThttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Wallace, D. B. (1999; 2002). Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics - Exegetical Syntax of the New Testament (273). Zondervan Publishing House and Galaxie Software


الكلام دا قاله والاس بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا

سمة 1973 فى جورنال لاهوتى Journal of Theology كان فى دراسة مطولة بعنوان The Greek Article and the Doctrine of Christ’s Deityhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1الدارسين اللوثريين وضعوا ملخص لدراستهم المطولة على النقطة دى وقالوا فى النهاية
we have seen that in the New Testament there are no exceptions at all to the rulehttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 نحن رائينا فى العهد الجديد انه لا يوجد استثناءات لهذة القاعدة


فى واحد اسمه Calvin Winstanley  سماه دانيال والاس بانه العدو اللدود لقاعدة شارب



قال ايه
اقول لك انه لا يوجد استثناءات فى العهد الجديد لقاعدتك باستثناء هذة النصوص الخاصة " بمعنى النصوص التى استخدمها شارب لتقديم دليل على الوهية المسيح "
لا يوجد شئ مدهش ان نجد ان كل هذة  النصوص الخاصة تظهر كاستثناءات لقاعدتك والاستثناءات الوحيدة فى العهد الجديد
ويعلق الكاتب ان انه تنازل واضح بانه لم يجذ استثناءات لتلك النصوص الحاملة مفاهيم كرستولوجية
There are, you say, no exceptions, in the New Testament, to your rule; that is, I suppose, unless these particular texts [i.e., the ones Sharp used to adduce Christ’s deity] be such.… it is nothing surprising to find all these particular texts in question appearing as exceptions to your rule, and the sole exceptions … in the New Testament …” (39–40)—an obvious concession that he could find no exceptions save for the ones he supposed to exist in the christologically pregnant textshttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1

معناه ايه الكلام دا ؟

معناه ان العدو اللدود لقاعدة شارب Calvin Winstanley اعترفله انه ملقاش فى العهد الجديد اى استثناء لقاعدته

الا النصوص الخاصة اللى هى استخدمها شارب لتوضيح الوهية المسيح منها قال ان دى الاستثناء الوحيد اللى راه فى العهد الجديد

يعنى عايز يقول غير النصوص اللى انا معترض عليها ملقتش نص فى العهد الجديد يناقض او مستثنى من قاعدتك 

ودا اعتراف صريح ان القاعدة صالحة للاستخدام فى العهد الجديد


يتبع 
*


----------



## divine logos (8 يوليو 2014)

*الرد على الاعتراضات اللى قدمها بعض العلماء ضد قاعدة شارب فى هذا النص


كثيرا ما زعم بان ثيؤس هو اسم علم ولذلك قاعدة شارب لا تطبق لهذا التركيب اللغوى
نحن ناقشنا بالفعل ان ثيؤس ليس اسم علم فى اليونانى
وقال ان فى النصوص اللى استخدمت فى تطبيق هذة القاعدة كلمة ثيؤس استخدمت فى 12 مثال وفى جميع الاحوال كانت تشير لشخص واحد " باستثناء الامثلة الكرستولوجية 
لذلك هذة الحجة لا تحمل اى وزن ولا يوجد سبب جيد لرفض تيطس 13:2 انها تأكيد صريح لالوهية المسيح
* *τοῦ μεγάλου θεοῦ καὶ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ*​ ​ *our great God and Savior, Jesus Christ*​ ​ *It has frequently been alleged that θεός is a proper name and, hence, that Sharp’s rule cannot apply to constructions in which it is employed. We have already argued that θεός is not a proper name in Greek.56 We simply wish to point out here that in the TSKS construction θεός is used over a dozen times in the NT (e.g., Luke 20:37; John 20:27; Rom 15:6; 2 Cor 1:3; Gal 1:4; Jas 1:27) and always (if we exclude the christologically significant texts) in reference to one person. This phenomenon is not true of any other proper name in said construction (every instance involving true proper names always points to two individuals). Since that argument carries no weight, there is no good reason to reject Titus 2:13 as an explicit affirmation of the deity of Christ.*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*56 56. See earlier discussion under “Statement of the Rule.”*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Wallace, D. B. (1999; 2002). Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics - Exegetical Syntax of the New Testament (276). Zondervan Publishing House and Galaxie Software.*
​* 

خلصنا من الموضوع 

يتبع ....
*


----------



## divine logos (8 يوليو 2014)

*



العالم هنري ألفورد في تعليقه على  هذا النص قال أن النص يتكلم عن شخصين  "الآب" و "المسيح" لا يعود كلا  اللقبين أو الاسمين على المسيح .. واتكلم عن  الموضوع ده بالتفصيل الممل   في الصفحات 419-420-421
من كتابهThe Greek  Testament : with a critically revised text, a digest of various... vol.3

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا حبيبى اللى بيميلك الكلام دا تكتبه هنا بيضحك عليك يا حبيبى خليه هو يسجل ويدخل يكلمنا بدل منك

هنرى الفورد استغرب تركيب الجملة وان لقب " الله العظيم " دايما كان بيشير للاب مش للابن ,هو بيفضل حسب لغة بولس ان اللقب دا يخص الاب

طيب ألفورد نفسه فى نهاية تعليقه قال ايه

صفحة 421
اى طريق سيؤخذ العبارة شهادة مهمة لالوهية مخلصنا
تبعا ل
التأكيد على حيازته للالوهه وحقه بلقب العلى
وتبعا للملفت للنظر اكثر التأكيد على مساوته فى المجد مع الاب بالطريقة التى يكون فيها تجديف لو وصف بها اى من ابناء البشر 
**Whichever way taken, the passage is just as important a testimony to the divinity of our Saviour: according to (1), by asserting His possession of Deity and right to the appellation of the Highest: according to (2), even more strikingly, asserting His equality in glory with the Father, in a way which would be blasphemy if predicated of any of the sons of men),http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Alford, H. (2010). Alford's Greek Testament: An exegetical and critical commentary (3:421). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*
​* 

اللى بعتلك الكلام دا يا ننوص مبعتلكش الكلام دا ان فى النهاية قال اى طريق بيؤدى للتاكيد على الوهية المسيح
سواء انه بيحمل اسم العلى " الله العظيم " او ان مجده هو مجد الاب " بطريقة يكون فيها تجديف ان يوصف بها اى بشر "

على فكرة انا لو فاضى كمان شوية هردلك على حجية الفورد من اقوال علماء تانية بس كفاية انى اخلى منظرك عرة قدام الناس وانت مبتقراش حاجة وماشى تتسول على اللى عندهم ليبرونكس يلحقوك باى كلمة تتدارى بيها خبيتك بس بيضربوك بالقفا يا ابنى وبيخلوا منظرك عرة 

يتبع .....
*


----------



## e-Sword (8 يوليو 2014)

*الواد منفوخ يا يعني leasantr
تعيش ايديك استاذ *
*divine logos*


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2014)

*يُغلق الموضوع*
*حسب رغبة صاحبه العضو divine logos *
*سيعاد فتحه حين تواجده*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2015)

للرفع.


----------

